# Keeping this buckling a buckling



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

I know a lot of factors about whether to keep a buckling a buckling or not comes from the moms udder and stuff but just curious what do you think of this little guys confirmation? I love his coloring ( I know not super important) he will be 6 weeks old tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I personally wouldn't...hard to see his conformation here, but he looks a bit straight in the rear legs and steep out his hip.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Steep rump, posty rear legs, short bodied...too many things that would make me wether him. The only way i'd keep him intact is if his dam has an outstanding udder with good udders on his sire's side as well. I'd also want a good pedigree to back him up. But based on conformation alone, I would wether. :thumb:


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

At six weeks though....his hips could settle a bit. Watch him when he's moving to see if in his gait his legs are more out behind and less underneath him and if his back is level...kids stand in such funny ways. He might be one I'd wait another month on...but yes, unless that changes and unless he is from a supermilkinmomma...then I'd wether him.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I've heard that only 2%-4% of bucks actually have "what it takes" to "improve" the "national" herd...that nearly all buck kids should be wethered. Unless you are a breeder who milks your goats and do very well at shows, or you have your herd "appraised" by a professional, it is unlikely that your bucklings are quality enough to "make the cut". I leave the buck breeding to those farms. Your little man will be a "happy little wether"...then you can enjoy him.


----------

